# What about Imipramine for pain?



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

My GI wants to add a small dose of Imipramine to my antidepressant to take in the evening for pain. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes i was on imipramine for about 6 months and it did not help me with the pain. I am now on Elavil and it is working great. My GI started me out with a low dose 10mg and worked up to where i felt comfortable. You go with whatever works for you. Good Luck!


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Thanks for the answer.







Do you take any other antidepressants?


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Bellynot, no i don't take any other antidepressants but i do take Donnalal for spasms before each meal.


----------

